# Router Lift for Kreg Table



## misterextreme (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello All,

I recently acquired a Kreg Precision Router Table System with the PRS1020 top. I am looking at getting a router lift for it that will drop in without making modifications to the table top. Any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

What size is the opening so we don’t all have to look it up. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## misterextreme (Jan 14, 2015)

Terry,

The plate size is 9 1/4" x 11 3/4" (235mm x 298mm), not sure of the corner radius.

I was going to contact Kreg for a list of compatible lifts, but wanted to first reach out to the forum for recommendations from users with the same table and what lift they had. 

I was looking at the Woodpeckers Precision Router Lift V2 and Jessem Rout-R-Lift II, both appear to fit but wanted to get thoughts from the knowledge of the forum.

Bill


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Rockler seems to have a variety of different router plates available with the dimensions listed.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

I have a Jessum master lift II in a home made top, and a Rockler router lift in a Rockler top. Can’t comment on Kreg table specifically.

9 1/4 x 11 3/4 is the most common sized lift, but Rockler and their Bench Dog brand are one of the odd balls at 8 1/4 x 11 3/4. So long as you get a lift compatible with your router and table opening I don’t think you can really wrong. Jessum, Incra, and woodpecker seem to me to be closely related and you can’t go wrong with any of them.



In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

misterextreme said:


> Terry,
> 
> The plate size is 9 1/4" x 11 3/4" (235mm x 298mm), not sure of the corner radius.
> 
> ...


I have the Woodpecker lift in a Woodpecker table and like but I am sure the Jessem is just as good.


----------



## misterextreme (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you all. Decided on the Jessem Rout R Lift II. Went to WoodCraft toady to get one, but they were sold out. Ordered it directly from Jessem as well as corner leveling pads. Hopefully it will arrive soon.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

misterextreme said:


> Thank you all. Decided on the Jessem Rout R Lift II. Went to WoodCraft toady to get one, but they were sold out. Ordered it directly from Jessem as well as corner leveling pads. Hopefully it will arrive soon.


What router are you going to mount in the lift? You never did say. Just curious.


----------



## misterextreme (Jan 14, 2015)

For now, my PC 690. Looking at upgrading that to the PC 890 in the future.


----------

